# Does anyone here speak/read any Japanese?



## Gaucho (Apr 2, 2018)

There is a video on youtube: 
 "3 Major Schools of Okinawa Karate - Uechi-ryu, Goju-ryu, Shorin-ryu Vol.2"





These is some interesting material on there.... I think......  but I don't know where material about one style stops and another begins.  I don't even know who's on first.  If someone can help sort this for me, I would appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 2, 2018)

Ah thanks for sharing, I'll have a look. I can't help, but there are soooo many YouTube vids that don't have subtitles and I wish they did, some really great looking vids out there!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 2, 2018)

i am not fluent in Japanese but i would not expect anyone to translate and entire video for you.
but i will tell you the opening sequence shows...
  0:00 to 0:26   Goju Ryu kata
 0:27 to 0:40   Uechi- Ryu seisan kata
 0:41 to 1:06  Shorin Ryu

there is a title introducing the styles.
at 4:00 starts uechi ryu.
the beginning shows kote ki te  arm and body conditioning
the kata starting at 5:12 min   is Konshiwa kata  this is not an original Chinese kata but one added later to the curriculum.
then they replay the kata and show the partner bunkai / application
the instructor then explains the different kinds of strikes
at about 12 min in they show kata seisan.  this is an original kata from China
they then show the bunkai.


----------



## Gaucho (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you.  It's even more of a mish-mash than I expected.  Still, it's interesting.  Here's on more question: which style is happening at about  9:00 minutes?
Thanks again.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 2, 2018)

Gaucho said:


> Thank you.  It's even more of a mish-mash than I expected.  Still, it's interesting.  Here's on more question: which style is happening at about  9:00 minutes?
> Thanks again.


its not a mish mash.   you must not be watching the entire video.  there are four title segments  : (but only three teachers)

 at   *3:52* it says in English* Uechi- Ryu*
i already broke down what is shown for uechi ryu  from the 4min mark until the next title.

the next title is at *15:10*  which clearly says in English  *Goju-Ryu*.

the next title says *Shinbukan * at *23:02*
this is Onaga Yoshimitsu   he represents the *Shorin- Ryu* (Kobayashi lineage).
at *28:41*  the title says  *TI  *which is the supposed precusor to modern karate in specific the shorin styles.
Yoshimitsu is a teacher of both Shorin ryu and Ti which is where Shorin karate evolved from so he shows both.


----------



## Gaucho (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks again. That sure makes Uechi-Ryu look good, but it may be the practitioner and not the style for all I know.  I wish the Goju Ryu bit had been longer..


----------

